# preparar a WMR100N para ligar weather display?



## Pedro L. (7 Fev 2011 às 21:08)

bos pessoal

tou com problemas em conseguir pôr a debitar pa o meu pc a estação.
o programa, weather display basic.

dicas

a imagem que tenho ambiente de trabalho
e em baixo no canto inferior direito sempre a apreçerem icones novos???


----------



## Estação SP (7 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

a estaçao Oregon WMR100N ou a 200N dao para ligar ao PC, no dao?

tipo esta estaçao


----------



## Pedro L. (7 Fev 2011 às 22:57)

sim, dá para ligar pc, não tou é dar com a configuração certa.
tem cd`s de instalação e tudo.
 na boa


----------



## Estação SP (7 Fev 2011 às 23:07)

mesmo que te queira ajudar nao sei, nao conheço essa estaço lá muito bem, mas sempre tive uma feiçao pelas estaçoes Oregon

qual é o preço que anda de uma estaçao Oregon WMR100N?
e numa estaçao Oregon WMR200N?


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2011 às 23:12)

Será vírus do programa?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2011 às 23:23)

Vírus, nah. É capaz de ser bug do programa no Vista, já tentaste ver se ele abre mesmo essa quantidade de Weather Displays ou se é só o ícone?


----------



## Pedro L. (8 Fev 2011 às 01:40)

estaçao auriol disse:


> mesmo que te queira ajudar nao sei, nao conheço essa estaço lá muito bem, mas sempre tive uma feiçao pelas estaçoes Oregon
> 
> qual é o preço que anda de uma estaçao Oregon WMR100N?
> e numa estaçao Oregon WMR200N?



http://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/brands/oregon-scientific/full/oregon-scientific-wmr100n-weather-station.html

155€ +/-; mais  os portes


----------



## Pedro L. (8 Fev 2011 às 01:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vírus, nah. É capaz de ser bug do programa no Vista, já tentaste ver se ele abre mesmo essa quantidade de Weather Displays ou se é só o ícone?



sim, se carregar nos icones, abrem, mas não têm nada escrito.
vou desistalar e voltar a instalar, e experimento não instalar o weather os da oregon. vamos a ver o que dá.


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Fev 2011 às 09:14)

Pedro L. disse:


> sim, se carregar nos icones, abrem, mas não têm nada escrito.
> vou desistalar e voltar a instalar, e experimento não instalar o weather os da oregon. vamos a ver o que dá.



esta ideia é fundamentada noutro software. 
o VISTA é uma chatice. Tens o vista? desde que mudei para o 7 está tudo bem, com o XP era impecável, agora o VISTA deu-me dores de cabeça sem fim, com problemas semelhantes a esse. 

bernardino


----------



## Estação SP (8 Fev 2011 às 13:52)

Pedro L. disse:


> http://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/brands/oregon-scientific/full/oregon-scientific-wmr100n-weather-station.html
> 
> 155€ +/-; mais  os portes



qual é a diferença entre a estaçao Oregon WMR100N e a WMR200??


----------



## Pedro L. (9 Fev 2011 às 02:25)

é que me pareçe que não reconeçe as portas USB, diz que não recebe os dados... tou tramado


----------



## Pedro L. (9 Fev 2011 às 02:28)

estaçao auriol disse:


> qual é a diferença entre a estaçao Oregon WMR100N e a WMR200??


esplorando na net vês bem as diferenças.
vê as caractristicas, deve trazer também mais sensores, não tou a par desse asssunto.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Fev 2011 às 10:12)

Pedro L. disse:


> é que me pareçe que não reconeçe as portas USB, diz que não recebe os dados... tou tramado



Arranca o WD em modo de administrador.


----------



## Pedro L. (10 Fev 2011 às 00:52)

lsalvador disse:


> Arranca o WD em modo de administrador.



já tentei e mesmo assim , depois de 5 horas ligada ao pc mostrou isto


----------



## fablept (10 Fev 2011 às 02:04)

Como já disseram, o Vista é mt mau..se puderes usa o W7.

-Usas o vista 32bit ou 64bit?
-Já experimentaste a usar a última versão normal do Weather Display ?(tens 30 dias para experimentar)
-Quando usas o software, o pc reconhece a estação correctamente (verifica no Painel de ControloSistemaGestor dispositivos)?


----------



## Pedro L. (10 Fev 2011 às 15:44)

fablept disse:


> Como já disseram, o Vista é mt mau..se puderes usa o W7.
> 
> -Usas o vista 32bit ou 64bit?
> -Já experimentaste a usar a última versão normal do Weather Display ?(tens 30 dias para experimentar)
> -Quando usas o software, o pc reconhece a estação correctamente (verifica no Painel de ControloSistemaGestor dispositivos)?



Já fiz, e o resultado é este

acho que não vejo nada da estação, digo, eu


----------



## jonhfx (10 Fev 2011 às 18:26)

Essa ligação não é feita com adaptador série/usb?
é que se for talvez tenhas de fazer isto:


> 1º Ligar o cabo ao pc, ele detecta-o e inicia automaticamente a instalação dos driver, devemos indicar a pasta onde se encontram os drivers.
> 2º Verificar qual o número da porta que este ficou instalado.
> -Vamos a "Iniciar/Painel de controlo/sistema/hardware/gestor de dispositivos"
> -Clicamos em "Portas(COM e LPT) e clicamos com o botão direito do rato no cabo que aparece e escolhemos "Propriedades" depois "Port Settings" e "Advanced".
> ...



Isso foi o que tive de fazer com a minha La Crosse não sei se é o mesmo na Oregon.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2011 às 20:04)

Pedro L. disse:


> Já fiz, e o resultado é este
> 
> acho que não vejo nada da estação, digo, eu



Seria mais fácil e eficaz mudar de sistema operativo, se o pc é exclusivamente para a estação aconselho a instalar o "velhinho" xp, caso contrário instala o windows 7


----------



## Estação SP (10 Fev 2011 às 22:04)

A estaçao que tens tem termometro, higrometro,pulvimetro,anemometro, sensor UV, certo?
















Entao dostas estas estaçoes tem pulvimetro, anemometro, higrometro e termometro, e tambem pode haver sensor UV

entao nas conçolas onde é que aparece a precipitaçao?
e os raios UV??


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Fev 2011 às 22:45)

Pedro L. disse:


> Já fiz, e o resultado é este
> 
> acho que não vejo nada da estação, digo, eu



nesse ecran vê portas (com e lpt) 

já espreitaste lá?


----------



## Pedro L. (10 Fev 2011 às 23:31)

estaçao auriol disse:


> A estaçao que tens tem termometro, higrometro,pulvimetro,anemometro, sensor UV, certo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sim dá para ver a precipitação.
funciona tudo no mesmo quadro, uv, precipitação e pressão

sensor U.V normalmente vem à parte

na minha compra vinha incluido:
anemometro
higometro/temperatura
pluviometro


----------



## Pedro L. (10 Fev 2011 às 23:32)

ok, pessoal, vou experimentar e depois posto no que deu.
de momento não tenho o pc, mas para a semana já volto aos testes


----------



## Pedro L. (12 Fev 2011 às 02:06)

experimentei num outro pc que tenho, com o windows 7, fazer as coisas e mesmo assim não conecta, portanto o problema não será do windows mas das definições e setups, que não estou a dar.

fiz como me disseste e nas portas COM / LPT, só reconheçe o modem HUAWEI da internet, logo a estação não tá a detectar.


----------



## Pedro L. (12 Fev 2011 às 02:15)

o computador reconheçe qualquer coisa pois um ícone tá lá, mas o weather display, nada....


----------



## fablept (12 Fev 2011 às 16:01)

Desliga a estação do PC e verifica se no Gestor de Dispositivos o _Dispositivo Desconhecido_ desaparece.. 

Se desaparecer, desliga o cabo USB, retira as pilhas da estação durante 15segundos, volta a por as pilhas, liga o cabo USB e verifica outra vez se continua Dispositivo Desconhecido, se continuar...clica em cima do Desp Desc com o botão direito "Actualizar Software de Dispositivo"  "Procurar...." e aponta para o CD de instalação.


----------



## Estação SP (15 Fev 2011 às 15:41)

a estaçao WMR100 nao mostra o wind chill na consola pois nao?

e no pc aparece?


----------



## cmg (16 Fev 2011 às 12:32)

Boas

Tenho uma estação igual só que com outro programa.
A minha sugestão é, em primeiro lugar ver se no site do programa utilizado, este dá para o vista ou se há alguma actualização; Em segundo, ligar o cabo e fazer um reset na consola. Foi só desta maneira que eu consegui que os dados chegassem/fossem reconhecidos pelo comp..

Espero que isto ajude 

Cumps
cmg


----------



## romeupaz (16 Fev 2011 às 14:30)

Boas!

Eu sou informático e de leiria pudemos combinar qualquer coisa se quiseres...

de qualquer modo cheguei a ter o sistema a funcionar em vista (mal) troquei para 7.

de notar que nunca tive de instalar nenhum driver de CD


----------



## Pedro L. (19 Fev 2011 às 02:34)

romeupaz disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Eu sou informático e de leiria pudemos combinar qualquer coisa se quiseres...
> 
> ...



ok romeu,

obrigado, neste momento ainda não tenho o meu pc, mas quando o tiver se calhar será o que terei de fazer.


----------



## Pedro L. (4 Mar 2011 às 02:29)

já tentei de tudo o que sabia e me disseram.
continuo a ter isto, vários icones no canto inferior direito, mesmo sem tar a estação conectada ao pc, e se abrir o icone apareçe, como na imagem.





Romeu paz se pudermos combinar e me dares uma ajuda aqui no pc, agradeçia.


----------



## Pedro L. (10 Mar 2011 às 15:51)

boas pessoal, já adquiri a versão registada, mas mesmo assim pareçe que por defeito me os dados pré marcados, e não passa disto.
já mexi em tudo, desde reset estaçã, setup do programa e não consigo nada.
Na parte de baixo nos dados recebido,  data quality e data received, marca que tá sempre a marcar dados, mas nada mexe, nem anemómetro, nem direcção temperatura, nada..... 00000
Só o grafico vai andadndo conforme as horas passam e mantem na pressão os 1013hpa 






ajuda


----------



## Pedro L. (14 Mar 2011 às 02:28)

*????*


----------



## lsalvador (14 Mar 2011 às 10:39)

Pedro L. disse:


> *????*



Uma pergunta parva, ja testas-te outro cabo USB 2.0 ?


----------

